# Prepping Birch for Burnishing/Carving?



## gritz (Nov 16, 2012)

I cut down some birch today in hopes that I could use some to make some signs or little Christmas ornaments as gifts. I'm not really sure what I need to do to prep it though. I'm obviously going to want to let it dry and get some of the sap out, but is time the best method, or should I try and use my oven as a kiln of sorts. Here's a pic of some of it if that helps any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you going to make something outta the bark? or carve something outta the wood?


----------



## gritz (Nov 17, 2012)

Chainsaw Master said:


> Are you going to make something outta the bark? or carve something outta the wood?



Probably both. I want to make some rounds out of some f the limbs and parts of the trunk to make little ornaments and/or signs by burning designs on the face. The bark is very beautiful though, and it would be a shame not to make a couple things out of it. I mainly do carpentry work, but can make some nice looking things. I haven't ever carved anything, but I really want to learn. I thought this would be a good opportunity to do so. I'll cut a round this afternoon and post a pic so you can get the ideal of what I'm thinking. The main concern I had was that if I cut the rounds out now, they will dry too quickly, warp and crack, leaving a sappy pile on my workbench.


----------



## gritz (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, so here are the pictures of the types of rounds I want to cut out of this wood. I'm looking at the smallest pieces being about 1/8" - 3/16" thick and the larger diameter pieces being around 3/8" - 1/2" thick. These are just quick rough cuts with the chainsaw. I would use my miter saw to cut all the final pieces. Thanks.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 18, 2012)

Those will probably crack when they dry, stick them some place warm & see. I've made candle holders before out of 3-4" dia. birch, cut 5" long, with a 3/4" hole drilled in one end for the candle. Add a few boughs of white pine or cedar.
The other way to made one is take a 5' x 12' block of birch, & carefully split it down the middle, without tearing up the bark. Lay them flat side down & drill 3 holes evenly spaced, for a 3 candle holder, decorate with boughs & stuff.
You can strip the bark off of a block & make stuff outta that too....


----------



## gritz (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, well I'll see what I come up with. I have a whole tree to play with. I can afford to make a mistake or two. Thanks.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 19, 2012)

Google "microwave drying wood"


----------



## laddo90 (Nov 19, 2012)

*linseed oil*

i've carved some hearts out of wet red ceder and soaked them in linseed oil and they didn't crack at all.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 19, 2012)

If you replace the water, that dries out of the wood with oil, it will swell back up & not crack.
I've set carvings in antifreeze & when they soak it up, & the cracks will close.


----------



## dooby (Jan 7, 2013)

Chainsaw Master said:


> If you replace the water, that dries out of the wood with oil, it will swell back up & not crack.
> I've set carvings in antifreeze & when they soak it up, & the cracks will close.



does the antifreeze discolor the wood ? Would it have to be outside then, as to not be as toxic ? Animals are drawn to antifreeze. i have witnessed this first hand. It is also a good wolf controller{so I have been told}.maybe i'll carve me up a wolf n bath it in antifreeze. HMMMMM !!! :msp_sneaky:


----------

